# Buy house by creating a company



## bonpourlazil (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi everybody !

First, I’m sorry if someone ask the same question as me….

I live in Phuket with a tourist visa and would like to buy a house on my name by creating a company. Is it safe to do that? How to do it? Do you know a good lawyer in Phuket who can help me please ?

Thanks a lot for your precious help !

Regards smile.gif
Fred


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

bonpourlazil said:


> Hi everybody !
> 
> First, I’m sorry if someone ask the same question as me….
> 
> ...


 Hi Pal. Good to hear you are thinking of buying a house through a ltd company.
It's the best way as long as you go to a good lawyer who will not rook you!.
He will supply a couple of his staff who will own 51% of the shares. You own 49% and are MD of the Company so you have control.

You will have to have accounts done annually at a cost of about 10000bht and pay the company for the use of the house. I pay 10000pa.

If you are daft enough to get married, you* must* have a Pre-Nuptial agreement done. If you don't don't expect any sympathy if it all goes pear shaped......

I live in Pattaya so I can't tell you anything about lawyers in Phuket. Ask around. You will soon be told chapter and verse.....Good Luck!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

I hear that the Govt is going to change the Law re Ltd Companies soon so best wait and see what they are going to do.........


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

King Silk said:


> I hear that the Govt is going to change the Law re Ltd Companies soon so best wait and see what they are going to do.........


They have been threatening this for as long as I can remember - the only thing they have actually done is made it easier by lowering the amount of Thai directors needed. I have always thought it an incredibly stupid system anyway. The fear, as often expressed, is that foreigners will come and buy up all the Chinese owned, erm I mean, Thai land - like in some S. American countries where N. American's have bought much of the real estate. 

The answer to this is simple - foreigners can only own one peice of land which must be their (or their family's) primary place of residence. A limitation of say 5 rai would stop a small house on a thousand acre plot scenario - and all would be fine. Taxes would be paid, houses would be bought and people would make money and not have to bend the law to keep a roof over their heads - and it would be a pointless investment opportunity for farang property speculators etc, so the Chinese, erm Thais, would be safe from those rich foreign devils that wants to own their dirt.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> They have been threatening this for as long as I can remember - the only thing they have actually done is made it easier by lowering the amount of Thai directors needed. I have always thought it an incredibly stupid system anyway. The fear, as often expressed, is that foreigners will come and buy up all the Chinese owned, erm I mean, Thai land - like in some S. American countries where N. American's have bought much of the real estate.
> 
> The answer to this is simple - foreigners can only own one peice of land which must be their (or their family's) primary place of residence. A limitation of say 5 rai would stop a small house on a thousand acre plot scenario - and all would be fine. Taxes would be paid, houses would be bought and people would make money and not have to bend the law to keep a roof over their heads - and it would be a pointless investment opportunity for farang property speculators etc, so the Chinese, erm Thais, would be safe from those rich foreign devils that wants to own their dirt.



Careful, KhwaamLap, you're way to logical. They get paid by the word [or letter] so it would have to be hundreds of pages long. 

Serendipity2


----------

